# mIRC Probleme mit Router



## Tomekk (15. November 2003)

Hallo an alle,

ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem, und zwar kann ich mit meinem Router (Teledat 400 von der Telekom) nicht zu mIRC connecten.
Ich weiss, da muss man ports freischalten, der Router aber erkennt mirc als programm an und man muss/kann keine Ports freischalten.

Jetzt zur Problemlösung:

Muss ich etwas an mIRC ändern, an den einstellungen?

Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand von euch helfen kann.
Ich bin nämlich total am verzweifeln

greetz Tomekk


----------



## Nanaki (15. November 2003)

Normalerweise müsste man den Port 6667 freischalten, aber die andere Frage ist, ob der Router mIRC wirklich erkennt.
An mIRC musst du gar nichts ändern. Es kommt nur darauf an, auf welchen server du mit welchem Port connectest. Am Rest ist dann der Router oder eine Firewall schuld.


----------

